# The Happening...it ain't.



## Zeno (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone ever seen Mark Wahlberg? Four Brothers? Shooter? The Departed?

He usually plays some kind of badass mofo with a bad attitude.

Not this time.

No, in The Happening, Mark plays a very cool, calm, collected science teacher that seems to have taken one too many chill pills. Usually I like him as an actor, but when Mark decides to play outside his element, he sucks worse than a black hole. His acting skills, along with the skills (and green screens) of the rest of the cast, brought this movie to a horrible low. The concept was alright, but it seems every single actor/actress, though otherwise qualified, played it out as if it were their first time with no prior experience in the field.

I just can't get over Mark. He sucked so badly.

The movie, the entire time, has you sitting there asking not only yourself, but other people you don't even know, "What was Shyamalan thinking?"

It was like he just went out in the street and asked random pedestrians if they wanted to play a role in his movie. I really wouldn't be surprised. But he didn't just go anywhere and ask. He went to the most remote areas to find those who he was SURE had NO acting experience whatsoever.

Honestly...I have no idea. Looking for a scare? Don't see this movie. Looking for a laugh? Go for it. The audience erupted in laughter almost every time Mark spoke due to how pathetic he played the part.

Of course, this is usually the nature of Shymalan's movies. The concepts are good, but the plot resembles swiss cheese. Full of holes.

What do you think?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2008)

Well you saved me $10.00 from buying a ticket to see this. 
I watched a "introduction" by Shyamalan and he was so psyched about this movie and making it. The previews led me to believe that it would be a good Shyamalan mind bender. Granted since the 6th Sense he hasn't been hitting as well as he COULD have. The Village turned out to be a tad disappointing but not too bad. Unbreakable had good premise but not quite the impact needed. Signs again good concept badly over-done or not done right in the necessary places. 
Haven't seen Lady In The Water and aren't too moved to see it. 

He might be considered a "one hit wonder" or just in a over-creative streak that is mucking up his thoughtfulness towards how a film should be done. The 6th Sense was a great mind bender and had delightful scary moments. He needs to calm down I think and try to go for another one of those. 

Maybe that's what he was trying to do with this flick. 
I will wait for the vid and save some money... *PM* me the spoiler because I'm just curious as to WHAT was "The Happening"...


----------



## Zeno (Jun 14, 2008)

Overall agreed. Glad I could save you some money.

PM sent.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes I will watch it from netflicks. 

Ma-Caver I liked Lady in the Water even if it was a little weird.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 14, 2008)

Shyamalan had the nerve to compare himself as being this generation's Alfred Hitchcock, but he's turned into the second best candidate for this generation's Ed Wood( the first being Uwe Boll).


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 18, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I will wait for the vid and save some money... *PM* me the spoiler because I'm just curious as to WHAT was "The Happening"...


 

Here's the link to the spoiler: http://www.themoviespoiler.com/Spoilers/thehappening.html


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

A friend of mine told me the same thing; he really did not like this movie.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm done with M. Night Shyamalan.  He has had good concepts, huge budgets, and each one a flop.  I knew the secret 20 minutes into the sixth sense.  And I really wanted to like signs.  But each time.....


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr G said:


> I'm done with M. Night Shyamalan.  He has had good concepts, huge budgets, and each one a flop.  I knew the secret 20 minutes into the sixth sense.  And I really wanted to like signs.  But each time.....


I pissed a few people off talking about *The Sixth Sense*...

No, I didn't tell them before they saw it.

I told them before [BI][/B] saw it!  (With all the hype and the "you'll never see it" crap -- it was pretty obvious to me what it had to be.)

*Signs* was interesting, as was *Unbreakable*.  But others have just left me wondering whether he got bored partway through or something, and stopped trying...


----------



## Darksoul (Jun 20, 2008)

-I just saw the Happening lastnight, and I enjoyed it. Not the greatest movie, but it had some good moments. Granted, its also one of those movies where I see it once, and probably won't need to see it again. Everyone seems to have these big expectations of Shyamalan's material, but I don't. What made me like the movie was the message of it. Its something I've wondered about for a while now.

Andrew


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 20, 2008)

I liked Signs and The Villiage, but Lady in the Water was horrible. It started out interesting but at the end you are thinking to yourself, "ok, 50% of the movie made no sense whatsoever."
After Lady in the Water, I was very weary about checking out The Happening, and it would seem that was a good call.


----------

